# 2011 Grandview Open House



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey all, it is SPRINGin VA and time for our Open House again. Anyone in the neighborhood, feel free to come and join us on April 2nd from 9:00 to 3:00. We will have music, food and discounts on our store items. There will be great deals on our trailers too!! Tonight we had an ElkRidge 34TSRE come in and next week we will have our first 2012 trailer show up.
Again, come by and tell me your from RVUSA, would like to meet all of you!!
If you need directions, just go to my website and make a map for yourself, or call. We will be glad to help you.


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 12, 2011)

RE: 2011 Grandview Open House

Hopefully we'll be able to stop by then!  It's always great to see you, Linda, Brian, and NA.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

if I can find my way :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## try2findus (Mar 13, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Unfortunately, we won't be able to make the Open House...    We hope you have the best one ever and who knows, there's always next year.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

We really wanted to go this year. Hear it's a bunch of fun. Maybe around Meet & Greet time we can stop by and reload with supplies!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 14, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

for those who aren't able to make it, sorry, but more free food for me. :laugh:  :laugh: . But camping on the farm is alot of fun and again plenty of food and drinks. My kind of camping. :approve:    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

well since mine and Maria sinus infection is just hang in there and not going away we will have cancel this Open House. I really do hate it to, but as of this date I can't see us going being sick and weak from the illness. Sorry Ken & Linda


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Hollis, hope you guys have a speedy recovery and feel better soon.  If your up to it in a week, come on!!


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Hope you two feel better - it took me two courses of antibiotics and a ton of other meds to shake mine.  Still, I can't seem to get enough sleep!


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

well Becky you know how we feel. It seem we can't shake it and it is going on 7 days now. Oh well we will get rid of it in time.


----------



## try2findus (Apr 1, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

So...I guess many of you are heading up to Ken and Linda's Open House and we are stuck here in BR.    

We hope it is a huge success and please~MISS US!!!    

Seriously, safe travels to you all!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

NO Jeanie, we are still stuck here in GA with all the pollen and sinus infection. It SEEM WE JUST CAN'T GET RID OF IT. I guess we are passing it back and forth between Maria and myself. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Apr 1, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Well think I have about got rid of mine so here's hoping we get to leave agin next week after the eye doctor app.   If you meet me on the road give me plenty of space.  See two coming at me so just try to hit the middle   :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Apr 2, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

We will be heading over to Kenneth's shortly...but, we're only 20 minutes away at our seasonal site!


----------



## try2findus (Apr 2, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Gosh Hollis, we are sorry to hear you and Maria are under the weather.  Randy and I are also suffering from the seasonal crud...

We hope you are both feeling better soon!    We have a birthday party for the twin granddaughters at the skating rink, so wish us luck!!  

Ken, Linda, Becky and the rest of you that are in VA at "the campground", have FUN!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House



Well, the Open House is over for another year.Our weather could have been better!! We had wind, rain and snow showers on the mountains....today...near 70 and beautiful sunshine...dang it. But we had LOTS of folks there yesterday, ran out and had to get more BBQ!! I think everyone had a good time, despite the weather. 

We also had some buyers!! Heartland brought a proto unit down, first of its design, and it sold first! Got a few deals done after, that so we had a good day. Sure was good to see everyone!!


----------



## akjimny (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Glad it worked out for you despite the weather.  Good going! !


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Ken we are so glad all went well, well except for thr weather. BTW did yall cook outside while camping? :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

OF COURSE!!  Not yesterday morning... not enough time... but this morning had bacon, eggs, sausage, toast, and sausage gravy all over the fire!

Then we shot about 400 clay pigions and did some Fast Draw!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

Well guess you won the fast draw since you are posting   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

well I saw the pictures on FB. and yes we missed a great time. I just hope he has another camp out at his place. I might just drive up :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House



Now that's a GOOD one! :clown:  




> C Nash - 4/3/2011  9:37 PM  Well guess you won the fast draw since you are posting   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Re: 2011 Grandview Open House

wasn't any competition :laugh: . He was the only fast draw there


----------

